# Blue Gel Pen!!!!



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

First and formost, I would like to say I enjoyed meeting several people on this forum at the Nationals this year. It was my first time going to a national show. Second, I'm really really glad Rose Bud didn't get a hold of the Gel pen till after the nationals-this could make a girl cry. And last we had our new litter of puppies after returning home on 9/2/09. 3 girls and 1 boy. Thank you every one it was really great!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

I think that should be in the calendar!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't want to laugh, but I can't help it! Rose Bud looks so happy about her new color! She's a beautiful girl even in blue. I hope you weren't planning on showing her soon!

The pups are beautys! I love that little hitler mustache on pup no. 2.


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

cleo's mom you make me laugh! But if they want a picture that is okay too. I had to take this picture before I went any further, so I could laugh latter on. Good buddy, this is what I was frantic about-this incident occurred last Sunday and we had to show this weekend. I was on the phone with a big SOS to every one I knew that might have an answer, and believe it or not you can not tell she look that way a week ago! She was naughty in the ring...but Peter Green told me she was a very nice looking puppy...wonder what he would have said if he say her this way?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Rose Bud looks quite pleased with her new haircolor  At least it was a gel pen not a Sharpie! Reminds me of my niece, who is always coloring herself. Guess she can't be content being white lol. Congrats on your new litter! They're adorable


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hav-one said:


> Good buddy, this is what I was frantic about-this incident occurred last Sunday and we had to show this weekend.


What's your ancient Chinese secret Mr. Lee? :laugh:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you were able to get the blue out. It is funny to see though.  The puppies are beautiful.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Boy, I knew Havs came in a rainbow of colors, never realized that included blue! Very unique! I can't imagine finding that when you were expecting to show her over the weekend.

And the pups are adorable.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

this pic is too funny... add a little fuscia to her and you would have a "punkanese"...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a pretty girl--a "hava-punk!" Glad you were able to get the color out before your show, but you did good to get her picture, first! 

Your puppies look cute. I want to see more of the darker ones, especially.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We couldn't help but laugh at the photo! She's beautiful either way. The puppies are so sweet, lovely little things.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

First, congratulations on that beautiful litter of sweetness. Now, can I laugh at Rose Bud???


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Oh, my gosh!!!! thanks so much for sharing the incredible photo. With all the love and time and care of that coat.... BLUE. How did you remove it? I'm not sure how available it is to the rest of the world, but in a Laboratory, I found that most markers, even permanent Sharpie brand markers, wash away completely with straight ethanol (~200 proof, gold shield). I'd suspect it would be "ok" on a dog's coat, but would dry the skin somewhat. but then conditioner would help that.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha! Funny pic! Love the puppies too....which are the girls and which is the boy?


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

All are girls, except the picture with 2 puppies and in that picture the one with the hint of brown and white on the neck is a male. Ok, as far as the Gel Pen, alcohol did not touch the ink which I tried on her foot, I was lucky the ink in her beard was not very dried and caught it early-I really can't say for sure what worked I was grabbing different soaps and things I had it could have been a combination of things. The foot remained slightly stained but not enough to notice, unless you were looking for it. Maybe after she is finished I will think about the blue and fushia (SP), I am hoping to special her-but we need to get past that teen attitude...Sad when they have gaited perfectly since day one and all of a sudden you have a defiant teen, that even wants to lay down when you are stacking on the floor!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Since that was not Cicero....it put a big smile on my face. I'm sure it was a shock when you first saw her. I'm glad you were able to get it all out in time for the show. She is soooo cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She sure is pretty, blue ink and all!


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, she is my first bred by, out of my first finshed girl! I'm very glad to have her, honeryness and all.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*out out darned spot*

so how did you get out the blue?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's very cute - with or without the blue. The blue is perfect for her teen attitude.:wink:
The puppies are adorable!
Gina


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm trying to imagine what my reaction would be should Loki get a bluebeard and feet. Shock and then share his misfortune with the rest of the family. That is lol funny ; )

And the babies! Ohhhhhh how precious! Thank you for the pictures and giggle.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh Rose bud, you naughty, naughty girl  . Haha . . . how funny, but how infuriating for your mommy!! Too funny to get really mad.

Love the puppies, too. They are beautiful . . . post more photos soon!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow - a blue dog!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL I would so frame that picture!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking this thread was going to be a pen that would help clean up Havs! I saw that blue INK and said....Oh Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!! 

Will that ink have to grow out! 

I know liquid hair spray will get ink out of white clothes....I haven't had to try it on a dog!

Why is it that Havs love pens!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Too funny...
I've had a blue dog once too.










Miley rubbed up against a board that my daughter had been coloring on with marker. Luckily, it came right out with a bath.

For Halloween, I want to somehow make her fur green, put on a Santa suit, and have her go as the Grinch!! My daughter will be Cindy Lou Who, and Copper can be the dog with the antlers....


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Apparently Rose Bud was looking to show her independance...any chance she is a teenager????:wink:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure that was no fun to get out, but what a precious photo.
Love those little babies!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Love that blue beard and the adorable puppies! 
Glad you got the ink out in time for the show!


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

I laugh now, but was rather horrified that day...you are all so absolutely right about teenager! She is in the rebellion stage-all that went to Chicago, she was the bred by puppy that kept wanting to lay down instead of stack. I'm thinking I should have titled this post how many colors do Havanese come in! Renee, they have pet dyes in Pet Edge, if you are really interested.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

No new puppy pics??


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I've been a little busy in regards to new pictures. It is pretty hard to get them to hold still to get nice pictures. But, as you can see they are not the only new baby's in our life. Our new grand baby is 6 weeks old Isebella...and we have tried to get down to see her as much as possible.


----------

